# I'm Orange now!



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 16, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 Just finished up my Orange Belt test in Combat Hapkido. I'm in pain. But it's a good pain. I've reached the conclusion that yes I do indeed have joints, as I can feel most of them. And breaking was fun too (Dropping Hammerfist, my first ever hand tech break). Now it's on to green.....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2002)

What new material will you be learning for green belt?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!

:redcaptur :cheers:


----------



## artful dodger (Nov 17, 2002)

Congratulations.

What did you have to do for the test?

Desiree.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 17, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 CHKD is intresting in the fact it's not a martial _art_ but a _self defense system_  As such it's geared for those attacks you are likely to run into. At my level it's grabs primarly. We have defenses and breakaways, here are some from memory here (If clarification is needed, please ask, sorry if it runs a bit long, it's late):

Defense Against Same Side Grab #1 (Grabbed hand forward)
Distraction (i.e. front snap kick, shin), live hand, rotate grabbed hand to the inside (Palm up), trap attackers hand while releasing grabbed hand and putting your hand (ex grabbed) on attackers hand for added leverage. Step back with back foot while twising attackers arm, pulling attacker to ground, extend attackers arm, place you knee on his tricep.

Breakaway #4
Distraction, live hand, rotate hand to outside, backknuckle strike to attakers hand, while pulling your grabbed hand back sharply (As if you were elbowing somebody behind you)

Breakaway #5
Distraction, live hand, knifehand radial nerve strike, turn into your attacker, elbow to the abdomen, rotate back out.

Defense Against Cross Hand Grab #2
Distraction, live hand, countergrab attackers wrist, step outside, placing their elbow on your shoulder, hyperextend (Break) elbow,  elbow strike to solar plex

Much more can be found on the ICHJ official siteHERE. 
Our basics were kicks (All below solar plex height) breakfalls and rolls of varying degrees, and then hapkido sparing. 
Our sparring is a cross between open karate style and Judo. Save for head shots, kicking and punching are allowed, throws and grappling are to be expected. Favorite targets for kicks (And knees) are the outside of the thighs. It's pretty wild, but fun. And when your instructor outweighs you by 120lbs, it gets very fun. And then there was breaking, nothing major, just a mental challenge for those among us who had never broke before. I have. Once, and I used my foot and four tries. 
All in all it was a good test. Was viewed by our TKD students and it showed them what "Those crazy guys in blue" do. They now think were sick and crazy. But ya gotta be to do the martial arts, it's one of the things we all have in common.
Green Belt Level things get a bit more complicated as far as our defenses go. 
Any questions or comments, I shall answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Fellow Artists,
> Just finished up my Orange Belt test in Combat Hapkido. *



Congrats James!!!  :cheers:

Take care


----------



## TKDman (Nov 17, 2002)

Yea, i was there watching it.... very long and intense test... everyone did very good.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 17, 2002)

TKDman,
 You should become HKDman


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Nov 18, 2002)

the word of hkd is spreading!:yinyang:


----------



## Eraser (Nov 24, 2002)

DUDE.. Way to go man...

SO was it mentally tuff for you to break the wood.. im asking this.. because my next test.. i will have to break wood.. for power testing... it will either be a roundhouse or front snap kick .. but im so in fear of it.. i know its only like one board.. but im having a hell of a time getting over the fear of breaking my toe  by doing the kick wrong.. i know i should just get over it.. and not worry.. but tell that to my stubborn mind!!!  

Any suggestions???
all will be greatly appreciated!!

:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 24, 2002)

Go throught the board, not to it. If you have good techinqe the board will break. Trust in your abilities and you'll do fine 
Aim well and remember that speed does no neccisarily equal power.


----------

